# Detailer's Domain: March Microfiber Offer



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

So I'm thinking for the first special I'll do Microfibers since many of you have been asking me for them.

Here it is

Min qty will be 3 of one type of towel and get 1 free of the same type

Eg: Buy 3 Uber Glass MF towels and get 1 free

Note this will be automatic till the special is over

So we will do this

BUY 3 MF Towels and Get 1 FREE = 4 Microfiber Towels
Buy 6 MF Towels and Get 2 FREE = 8 Microfiber Towels
Buy 9 MF Towels and Get 3 FREE = 12 Microfiber Towels
Buy 12 MF Towels and Get 4 FREE = 16 Microfiber Towels
Buy 15 MF Towels and Get 5 FREE = 20 Microfiber Towels
Buy 18 MF Towels and Get 6 FREE = 24 Microfiber Towels
Buy 21 MF Towels and Get 7 FREE = 28 Microfiber Towels
Buy 24 MF Towels and Get 8 FREE = 32 Microfiber Towels

And I guess you get the point : )

Start date today
End date: 3/31/09

Click here to order up your Microfiber Towels


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

March 31 is the end date.


----------

